# [solved] squid does not start after update

## jamapii

After a recent update, my squid didn't start correctly. 

"/usr/sbin/squid -N -d10" revealed the problem:

```
2006/11/19 22:03:08| /var/cache/squid/swap.state: (13) Permission denied FATAL: storeUfsDirOpenSwapLog: Failed to open swap log. Aborted 
```

 Solution: 

chown squid:squid /var/cache/squid/swap.state

----------

